# لوعندك اى بروفايل فى الدنيا ادخل هنا



## المساح10 (3 يوليو 2008)

اليكم الحل لعمل بروفايل ( الطريق ، جميع مواسير الخدمات ،الاودية ......الخ )
العملية بسيطة فقط ماعليك الا تحميل الليسب (موجود باللنك ادناه ) على برنامج اوتو كاد واتباع الاوامر على شريط الاوامر .

http://rapidshare.com/files/126757704/PROFILE.rar.html

Command: PRO ​ 
Please Enter The First Station <>:00 
Please Enter The First Elevation <>:620.00 
Please Enter The Stationing Distance <>:25 
Please Enter The Next N.G Elevation <>:621 
والله نساله التوفيق 
وان شاء الله سوف انزل التصميم .


----------



## قاسم عبد (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكور استاذنا الفاضل على هذا المختصر والمفيد جدا ولو اني لم اجرب بعد.


----------



## زهزوه (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي على المجهود ولكن اللينك لا يعمل


----------



## ENG_3SAM (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة البرنامج مهم بس لو ممكن ترفعه على غير رابيد شير
متلا 4shared


----------



## المساح10 (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين على المرور
http://www.4shared.com/dir/8113967/c9438b5/osaka.html


----------



## المساح10 (6 يوليو 2008)

حمل من المرفقات


----------



## حازم اسكندر (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الليسب مهم لكن أرجو أن تعطينا فكرة عن طريقة العمل أوضح من ذلك حيث أن الليسب لايوضح أختيار المسار الذى سوف يبنى علية البروفيل


----------



## نور سامح (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا على المجهود


----------



## المساح10 (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين على المرور
بالنسبة لسوال الاخ حازم :
هذا الليسب لا يتم بواسطته اختيار المسار بل اداة مساعدة فى رسم البروفايل ، لانه فى السابق كان رسم البروفايل فى الاوتوكاد يدويا ام الان فهذه الاداءة تساعد كثير جدا فى رسم البروفايل ( مناسيب الارض الطبيعية ).
اما اذا اردت كيفية اختيار مسار البروفايل عليك ببرنامج( اللاند ) وايضا فى برنامج اللاند يتم تحديد المسار .


----------



## ahmed alrashidy (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاصلى (7 يوليو 2008)

شغل عالي ياهندسة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abrekuo (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه 

بارك الله فيك وجعله بميزان حسناتك

تحياتي........


----------



## abahre (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بك ونريد المزيد


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام يونس (16 يوليو 2008)

الملف غير صالح برجاء تحميله مرة اخري وجزاك الله خير علي هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## المساح10 (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين على المرور 
الملف صالح للتحميل


----------



## سعيد شعبان (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ونرجو التوضيح اكثر


----------



## eng.amani (17 يوليو 2008)

عفوا 
كيف اعمل تحميل للملف ؟؟
هل هذا يعني برنامج لرسم ( البروفايل )؟؟؟

اود ان اسال حضرتك كيف احترف هذا النوع من الرسم ... ان كان لديك اي ملاحظات ... نصائح 
ومشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## المساح10 (19 يوليو 2008)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد تحميل الملف يجب استخراج الملفات بواسطة برامج الضغط 
بعد ذلك يجب تحميل الملف على برنامج اوتوكاد ( Tools ----> Load Aplecation ) 
بعد تحميل الملف ،تكتب فى سطر الاوامر ( Pro ) وتتبع التوجيهات على سطر الاوامر 
* لابد يكون لديك كامل المعلومات من مناسيب الارض الطبيعية لتكملة العمل
امل انى اوضحت
ولكم الشكر


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووور يا اخى ولكن تظهر رسالة خطأ فى اخر خطوة فى الارض الطبيعية وفيه فى الملف نفسه اشارة الى ملف designning.lsp تكون مشكورا لو ارفقته فى المشاركة القادمة


----------



## المساح10 (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين الاخوة الكرام على الردود 
الملف يعمل 100%


----------



## المساح10 (29 يوليو 2008)

الاخوة الكرام اليكم desining10 لتكملة العمل
التحميل من المرفقات


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخى على ليسب التصميم وسرعة الرد


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (1 أغسطس 2008)

الله معو، شو هلحلو...............تحياتي لا إلك.........


----------



## حسام يونس (8 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزاك خير 
علي هذا العمل الطيب 
بس قولي مناسيب الخط التصميمي كيف يمكن اضافتها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (8 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني الكرام قمت بتحميل الملف ولكن كيف يتم التشغيل لايوجد تنصيب للبرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للمساح 10 على هذه التوضيحات وصلت الفكرة كاملة


----------



## حسام يونس (9 أغسطس 2008)

اخي المهندس المساح 10 السلام عليكم 
انا حملت الليسب وشغال الحمد لله 
بس في شيء البرنامج بعد حساب profile grade لا يقوم برسمه علي البروفايل وانما يعطيك المناسيب فقط
لو في طريقة لحل هذه المشكله وغير ذلك المناسيب بتكون مش مرتبة في الجدول اسفل البروفايل 
هل يوجد لديك حل 
افيدنا افادك الله 
وبارك لك في عملك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, شاكر لك جدا


----------



## str (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا غالي على هذه المعلومات الطيبة
الله يعطيك ما تتمنى في رضاه 
تقبل مروري اخوك str


----------



## str (9 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو من اخي العزيز ان توضح لنا بشرح كيف يتم تحميل الملفات واستخدامها حيث اننا لا زلنا مبتدئين وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## المساح10 (10 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم بعض الصور توضح كيفية عمل امر البروفايل وامر التصميم

اعزرونى ان لم اوفى لكم فى الشرح

حمل المرفقات


----------



## str (11 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز 
الله يوفقك في الدين والدنيا ويعطيك الصحة والعافية ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## osmaaaan (11 أغسطس 2008)

بالتوفيق والف شكر للمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## أبو ماجد (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## raidalrawi (16 يناير 2009)

*الاخ المساح 10*

الرجاء من الاخ المساح 10 اواجة مشاكل في ادخال مناسيب الخط التصميمي وما هو المقصود ب pvi point التي يطلبها واكون ممنون لك ووشكرا


----------



## garary (17 يناير 2009)

شغل عالي ياهندسة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح موسى (18 يناير 2009)

والله برنامج جميل ياخى شكرا


----------



## abu_karam (18 يناير 2009)

يسلمو كتير يا باشا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (18 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حسن احمد (18 يناير 2009)

تسلم ايدك ياغالى


----------



## raidalrawi (18 يناير 2009)

*افيدونا بما علمتموا رشدا*

الاخوه المهندسين الاكارم مهندس بغداد.... ابو كرم.... صلاح عيسى
اواجه مشكلة في ادخال مناسيب الخط التصميمي اكو ن ممنون لكم لو تكرمت في ايضاحها لي وشكرا
(وادري بيكم متقصرون)


----------



## مهندس بغداد (18 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز لقد حملت الملف منذ ساعة تقريبا ولم اقم بتجربته لحد الان..
سأبلغك بالجواب حال تجريبي الليسب..غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (19 يناير 2009)

البرنامج رائع ومشكور جدأ على ال profile .lsp


----------



## raidalrawi (19 يناير 2009)

*في الانتظار*

انا في الانتظار اخي مهندس بغداد


----------



## وضاح العلي (19 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع وعظيم تشكر عليه


----------



## ابوهشوم (19 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووور


----------



## garary (20 يناير 2009)

مهندس بغداد قال:


> اخي العزيز لقد حملت الملف منذ ساعة تقريبا ولم اقم بتجربته لحد الان..
> سأبلغك بالجواب حال تجريبي الليسب..غدا ان شاء الله



بالانتظار اخى العزيز


----------



## garary (21 يناير 2009)

بالانتظار اخى العزيز


----------



## raidalrawi (21 يناير 2009)

*الى جميع الاخوه*

الى جميع الاخوه الرجاءمن الذين فهمو الليسب والمشرف خاصة شرح ادخال مناسيب الخط التصميميوشكرا


----------



## garary (21 يناير 2009)

هذا الطريق تم تطبيقة على الليسب


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (21 يناير 2009)

تمام والله بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

البرنامج مهم جدا شكرا ليك 

:59:_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (22 يناير 2009)

يا المساح مجهود مقدر جدا ........
بالمناسبة متابعين مشاركاتك انت و ابوبكر


----------



## raidalrawi (25 يناير 2009)

وصلت الفكره شكرا على المجهود اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## waaeel1986 (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (6 فبراير 2009)

thank you very much 
I hope my god protect you


----------



## Born To Die (9 مارس 2009)

ممتاز جداً جزاكم الله خير


----------



## باسل الحبيب (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور طال عمر وزادك علم


----------



## eng: issa (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الخيررررررر


----------



## kh_afifi2000 (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا غالي على الليسب


----------



## أبو ماجد (29 مارس 2009)

شكراَ جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح سامى يونس (1 أبريل 2009)

جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الراشدي مختار (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المجهود نرجوا المزيد


----------



## ali992 (28 مايو 2009)

*شكراَ جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## samsouma80 (28 مايو 2009)

المرفــــــــــــــقات لا تعمل


----------



## alwekeel (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المجد (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرار


----------



## جادعطا (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## mostafammy (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (24 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## eng.amani (12 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا بدا يعمل ولكن ماهي ملاحظاتكم عليه .... 
كيف لي ان ادخل المسافة الافقية وهل يراعي الscale لكل محور ؟
وماذا عن المناسيب التصميمة 
في العادة توجد المناسيب الطبيعية والتصميمية التي صممناها صح ؟


----------



## sosohoho (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن شرح بالتفصيل رجاءَ... وهل يمكن رسم بروفايل من مسافات غير متساويه


----------



## odwan (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (10 يونيو 2011)

لقد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الليسب وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك في عمرك


----------



## mustaffa_ka (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## falehffb (1 فبراير 2012)

thanks sooooooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## mido1984 (1 فبراير 2012)




----------



## mido1984 (1 فبراير 2012)




----------



## mohammedabbo (7 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (8 مايو 2012)

رحم الله والديك رحم الله والديك رحم الله والديك رحم الله والديك رحم الله والديك رحم الله والديك رحم الله والديك​


----------



## ابوعمر عبدالعزيز م (23 يونيو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## raidalrawi (18 يناير 2015)

وفقكم الله .


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (18 يناير 2015)

مشكووووووور وبارك الله فيك
سؤالي هل هو ادق من اللاند او civil3d
من ناحية العمل.


----------

